# 2 Duds from NBC already!!



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Watched both Guys with Kids and New Normal - blechh! Neither funny, neither worth a timer.

And unlike most shows, I killed the series links while watching the first episodes.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

To each their own... I found the grandmother on "New Normal" to be hysterical, and wondered what outrageous statement she'd make next.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked both, especially The New Normal.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Just the FIRST two in what looks like a season of mostly duds. I think I only watch one or two NBC shows.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

New Normal was very different, more like a 30 minute drama than a typical sitcom. Reminded me a bit of what a spin-off of the gay brother on Brothers and Sisters would have been like. 

I tried watching that animal hospital show (was it a sneak preview after the olympics???) and could only make it about 10 minutes in, it was just so awful.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mreposter said:


> ...
> I tried watching that animal hospital show (was it a sneak preview after the olympics???) and could only make it about 10 minutes in, it was just so awful.


Yeah, that was brutal.

Did anyone catch Mathew Perry's new show, Go On? It was just ok, IMO.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> *[...] Did anyone catch Mathew Perry's new show, Go On? It was just ok, IMO.*


My wife did. She watched the first Episode (I think). She then instructed me to delete the timer.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, that was brutal.
> 
> Did anyone catch Mathew Perry's new show, Go On? It was just ok, IMO.


Yeah, I watched it. It is just OK, enough that I'll keep a timer on it. Good for at least a nap if nothing else!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought Go On wasn't too bad. I am giving it a few more episodes. 

Some of the other new shows on NBC. Pure trash.. I can't believe how much $$$ and time they waste on some of this crap and they cancel some of their good shows each season.. just an example, I thought Awake and The Cape were quite good, yet NBC cancelled each after 1 season.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

N No
B Body
C Cares

I rarely watch this joke of a network. Only when Hockey is on, do I watch.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked Go On quite a bit, both the first and second episodes.

I liked The New Normal, but not as much as "Go On". I think this has a lot of potential though.

At the start of the Jiimmy Fallon produced show, Guy With Kids (?), I was supremely annoyed by the laugh track and expected it to be horrible. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't good. I'm not sure if I'll give this one another try.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The premise for Go On with Matthew Perry sounded too much like Community. There was also that cop show on USA this summer (can't remember the title) where the 2 detectives were forced to go to marriage counseling group therapy sessions.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

These are the clowns who did not observer a moment of silence on 9/11 but, aired Kris Jenner discussing her breast implants. This is not a mistake the mistake is NBC.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What is this network called *n b c*, and where does one find it? It is a new station or an infomercial or what? Or, maybe it's just a passing fad..I can't seem to find it on my tv dial.

Oh, well... :shrug:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I liked Go On quite a bit, both the first and second episodes.
> 
> I liked The New Normal, but not as much as "Go On". I think this has a lot of potential though.
> 
> At the start of the Jiimmy Fallon produced show, Guy With Kids (?), I was supremely annoyed by the laugh track and expected it to be horrible. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't good. I'm not sure if I'll give this one another try.


My problem with both Guys with Kids and New Normal is they aren't funny imo. If it wasn't for the laugh tracks, I wouldn't know when I was supposed to laugh.

The New Normal has gotten some heat from those a bit right of center for being offensive, which I understand even if I don't agree with their position. But being offensive doesn't mean not funny. For those of us a bit older, we remember 'Soap'! They managed to pretty much offend everybody, but they were hilarious. You didn't need a laugh track to figure out when to laugh with that one!


----------



## jimmerz (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought the New Normal was HORRIBLE! I too deleted it while watching it. 

I did LOVE Matthew Perry's Go On. I have that series recording and I think it will do well.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Have watched pilot episodes of Go On, The New Normal and Guys with Kids. 

Go On... gone.
The New Normal... not new, see Modern Family.
Guys with Kids... set up a season pass. I found it funny but maybe that's because for a while I was a stay at home dad.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

As bad as NBC is, veteran Parenthood and sophomore Grimm have both started gangbuster seasons.

It was rare for me to watch a single show on NBC, but two at the same time? Unheard of!

I'm also going to give JJ Abrams another shot starting next week...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just finishing watching The New Normal. Found it better than I expected.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I went into The New Normal expecting to hate it and was pleasantly surprised. I like humor when I can't tell it's coming (predictable), and this was anything but. 

Guys with kids I'll give another episode, but it's not looking good.

I watched Go On after the Olympics and thought it was horrible.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Shocked to see some of the opinions of NBC in this thread as it is a major part of my TV watching experience.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rtm said:


> Shocked to see some of the opinions of NBC in this thread as it is a major part of my TV watching experience.


Not sure why anyone is surprised. It's an annual ritual...

Fall comes and networks throw out a bunch of new programs like spaghetti on a wall to see what "sticks". NBC seems to be reaching for some of the same kinds of marginal topic programming found on other networks.

Some stink and some "make it" further to survive.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Make it 3 and counting. I could only stand 14 minuets of "Revolution". Too much over acting, corny scene music and exactly what caused the power to go off? IMOP networks trying to cash in on the whole "Walking Dead" thing. Which is a great show btw & can hardly wait for the new season to start on Oct. 14!!!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

While I wouldn't call Revolution great, it is very watcheable depending on how it develops. I'll give it a few episodes to jell.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dhaze said:


> and exactly what caused the power to go off?


Isn't that part of the mystery of the show? I don't think that is something you are supposed to know in the first episode.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Isn't that part of the mystery of the show? I don't think that is something you are supposed to know in the first episode.
> 
> - Merg


To me, it's more of a MacGuffin than anything. Will have to see how it plays out.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, whatever their "answer" is for 'why', you have to take into consideration that SOMETHING changed the *laws of physics*. That eliminates a lot of possibilities and asks so many more questions...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought Guys w/ Kids was decent for a pilot ep, haven't seen Ep 2 yet, but I know having Meadow _Jamie-Lynn Sigler_ to watch makes it easier to give some time to develop...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You know what's wrong with New Normal? Ellen Barkin as a gramma!!!! 

Oh, Penny Priddy, you too got old.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The endless self-conscious gay gags get old fast. Very shallow, one-dimensional. And Ellen Barkin is excruciating. This is yet one more new network show which hard-sells multi-racial relationships, gayness, political references, and extreme obnoxious behavior at us and expects us to laugh uproariously at the pure bold radicalness of it all--"See, we're just as edgy as CABLE!" To which I say...:new_sleep


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> The endless self-conscious gay gags get old fast. Very shallow, one-dimensional. And Ellen Barkin is excruciating. This is yet one more new network show which hard-sells multi-racial relationships, gayness, political references, and extreme obnoxious behavior at us and expects us to laugh uproariously at the pure bold radicalness of it all--"See, we're just as edgy as CABLE!" To which I say...:new_sleep


C_ynicky_ but on target.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Watched both Guys with Kids and New Normal - blechh! Neither funny, neither worth a timer.
> 
> And unlike most shows, I killed the series links while watching the first episodes.


I heard ads for them on local radio stations & said to myself more junk.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dhaze said:


> Make it 3 and counting. I could only stand 14 minuets of "Revolution". Too much over acting, corny scene music and exactly what caused the power to go off? IMOP networks trying to cash in on the whole "Walking Dead" thing. Which is a great show btw & can hardly wait for the new season to start on Oct. 14!!!!


IF Rev. is trying to cash in on zombie stuff, which I don't see, that's show biz.

Anyone looking for some amusement in zombie stuff should find "Shaun of the Dead" a hoot. It was filmed in 2004, and is set in London. Simon Pegg stars.


----------

